# Blew The Top Off....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

of a drum trap yesterday:/ Old azz tub with no over flow. Water rammed with 20 PSI, pow up in the air the lid went 


Got me thinking .............. :blink:


----------



## Kentheplumber (Aug 18, 2010)

I was rediculously close to buying one of those water rams the other day for exactly the same use you are describing. I read through every post I could find on this forum and was convinced it would be a good buy. I just havent gotten back around to the site to order it. Now you got me second guessing the purchase. was it an etco cap or expansion plug? or was it the original cap?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Kentheplumber said:


> I was rediculously close to buying one of those water rams the other day for exactly the same use you are describing. I read through every post I could find on this forum and was convinced it would be a good buy. I just havent gotten back around to the site to order it. Now you got me second guessing the purchase. was it an etco cap or expansion plug? or was it the original cap?




It has saved my azz several times the few months I've had it. It has also caused me some trouble. It looked to be an original cap ??? It was super corroded but you couldn't tell until it blew off.

Luckily the tub had an access door from which I was watching. I went from 10 to 15 to 20 and on the 2nd 20...pow !!!


Just have to be careful............ I try to use it as a last resort.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah I thought it was the greatest thing since sliced bread myself when I first got it. The only thing it is really good for is drum traps like you stated. Even then it causes problems like that eventually.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

What is a drum trap exactly? I don't know if we call it a different name or don't have them?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

http://


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

There was a homemade drum trap on the tub of my house, should have took pictures of it, threw away years ago. I am going to assume that some oil field hands did the plumbing work on it. The drum trap was 6" pipe nipple, it had a cap on the top, and piece welded for the bottom. They had buttweld fittings for the inlet and outlet. The only reason I replaced it was I had to repipe the kitchen sink drain anyway.

And to be a little on topic, the only time I have used a water ram, it blew crap all over me and the bathroom. I took it back to the shop and put it back where it was.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Water Ram saved me again today. Upstairs sink/tub line that ran to the stack under the floor. Tried 1/4" and 5/16" cables but could only get so far. Tried plunger, nothing. Plugged the sink and tub overflow and started out at 5PSI. It finally opened up at 20PSI :thumbsup:

I don't know what I would have done without it :cool2:


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

We definitely don't have those. I'm not sure I see how that works exactly.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Maximumplumbing said:


> We definitely don't have those. I'm not sure I see how that works exactly.




Water comes in from the bottom and exits at the top.


----------



## Kentheplumber (Aug 18, 2010)

I was wondering about that. so you gotta go up on the roof and plug up the vents all the time. I imagine it doesnt work so well in an apartment complex where there are 3 or 4 units on the same stack. that is alot of plugging to do. I think I might still get one though.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Why does someone use a barrel trap? Is there an advantage or do you usually cut them out and change it?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Those drum traps used to be required by code, but that was a long time ago. Nowadays we usually cut them out and replace with Ptraps if it is feasable. Sometimes it is not and you just have to deal with them.

What I have found is that sometimes just replacing them will cure the plugged drain. Drum traps seem to be a catch-all for hair and muck.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Maximumplumbing said:


> Why does someone use a barrel trap? Is there an advantage or do you usually cut them out and change it?


There is no advantage to a drum trap. It was what they came up with, in the day. Cut them out, cut them all out, exterminate them. No sentimental value.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i have knocked the lid off drums with a a snake. probably not in good shape. top was rotten. yours might have been in the same boat. breid..........:rockon:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have cut out many a drum trap. Toss it in the lead pile.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

You can make several trot line weights with one drum trap.:thumbsup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Kentheplumber said:


> I was wondering about that. so you gotta go up on the roof and plug up the vents all the time. I imagine it doesnt work so well in an apartment complex where there are 3 or 4 units on the same stack. that is alot of plugging to do. I think I might still get one though.


You don't have to plug the vents. Lowes has a plastic version by Cobra that works decently for only $20. It doesn't have a pressure gauge, start at five pumps, do not exceed 30. I would see if that does anything for you before you plunk down $200. Just hide in in a bucket when you have to use it. The General version is more presentation worthy. Make a splash guard out of plastic sheeting to stay clean and dry.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Water Ram saved me again today. Upstairs sink/tub line that ran to the stack under the floor. Tried 1/4" and 5/16" cables but could only get so far. Tried plunger, nothing. Plugged the sink and tub overflow and started out at 5PSI. It finally opened up at 20PSI :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't know what I would have done without it :cool2:


 
If you could only get so far, try a longer cable

We clean ALOT of drains. I have never had the need for one.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> If you could only get so far, try a longer cable
> 
> We clean ALOT of drains. I have never had the need for one.



What good is a longer cable when after multiple tries on both the tub and sink the 1/4" & 5/16" cable would only go out around 7 feet ? Stack was around 12 feet out.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

It has come in handy several times the short time that I have owned it. Worth every cent I paid for it


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> It has come in handy several times the short time that I have owned it. Worth every cent I paid for it


I am glad you like it. I have had one for two or three years, and I seldom use it, but it is a lifesaver when you need it.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> It has saved my azz several times the few months I've had it. It has also caused me some trouble. It looked to be an original cap ??? It was super corroded but you couldn't tell until it blew off.
> 
> Luckily the tub had an access door from which I was watching. I went from 10 to 15 to 20 and on the 2nd 20...pow !!!
> 
> ...


Used my Cobra today on a bathroom with twin lavs, both stopped up. My 1/4" and 3/8" cables wouldn't make the transition down the stack, they would just come out under the other sink. 

So I put a jim cap on one wall outlet and hit the other with the ram. At 30 pumps it finally cleared. Used plastic sheeting between the gun and the tip, rag on the overflow. 

I did try it before the cables, but it cracked the other lav's tubular abs p-trap. When the machines made no progress, I tried it again. If I ever encounter the same situation again, I'll pull the second lav tubular parts and cap it off.


----------

